# Old Factory just off M62 Jct 24



## Matrix_Photo (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess this is my first derelict shoot and I guess I'm hooked. They just contain so much character. Here's a few pics.

I loved the light here, just wish I had my tripod.






Found lots of cool art.





Place is a little iffy too.





And loads of space. Would love to know what they used to manufacture.





If you want to see more check out my flickr account.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pentaxkid37/


for all that are interested they are from Blackley brick works. Location:
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/940917

a little info.
http://www2.halifaxtoday.co.uk/calderheritage/halifaxbrickandpipeworks.htm

Enjoy


----------



## KooK. (Nov 7, 2010)

i see no pics.


----------



## Matrix_Photo (Nov 7, 2010)

KooK. said:


> i see no pics.



Sorted, url link to fickr doesn't work, photobucket to the rescue.


----------



## Mad Larkin (Nov 7, 2010)

looks good mate!


----------



## Zotez (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice looking, if you could find some history that would be great.


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 12, 2010)

Blackley brickworks by the look of it although a very respected member of the urbex community thinks its a ronsel factory or so the books have it!?!.

Good shot, but could so with more of the site


----------



## KooK. (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah i deffo think its Blackley Brickworks, the [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=169683&postcount=4"]yellow pillars[/ame] look familiar


----------



## krela (Nov 12, 2010)

He says in his post that its the brickworks lol.


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 12, 2010)

krela said:


> He says in his post that its the brickworks lol.



I saw as soon as I posted lol - but the title could do with being altered, got giddy thinking something new had turned up lol


----------



## KooK. (Nov 12, 2010)

krela said:


> He says in his post that its the brickworks lol.



haha oh yeah. oops. I saw 'Old Factory' and for some reason inserted the word 'Unknown'


----------

